# What constitutes a sufficient proof of income? ( 2 people, Valencia)



## RedG (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi.

Does anybody know what is required when providing a sufficient proof of income for 2 people in rural Valencia? i.e. How much would we need to have in a savings account? 

Many thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

RedG said:


> Hi.
> 
> Does anybody know what is required when providing a sufficient proof of income for 2 people in rural Valencia? i.e. How much would we need to have in a savings account?
> 
> Many thanks


There are many threads on this already so I don't want to repeat them all.

Put succinctly, you will need;

S1's for both of you if below state pension age
If not of state age;
 private health care
sufficient income so as not to be a burden on the state - normally around 600€ per person per month
 or, around 6000€ per person in a Spanish bank
some say you will need savings in addition to the monthly income


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> There are many threads on this already so I don't want to repeat them all.
> 
> Put succinctly, you will need;
> 
> ...


you mean *above *state pension age  

if you are above state pension age, your state pension will be accepted as sufficient income, regardless

RedG - the only place you will get an exact answer will be the extranjería where you register

the figures given by snikpoh are what many or even most will want - some want savings *and *income, some accept one or the other

all the guidelines state is words to the effect of _sufficient income so as not to be a burden on the state - _no figures are published

our local office in Dénia was a few weeks ago wanting 10k per person


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Ooops - well spotted.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Ooops - well spotted.


and that was even _before _coffee


----------



## RedG (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks very much for the info. Most of what we have read online is rather vague. The extranjería it is.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

RedG said:


> Thanks very much for the info. Most of what we have read online is rather vague. The extranjería it is.


.... but you really can't do that until you have an address - even a rental one will be required.


----------

